# The New Testament



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Big thanks to Mightyquinn for producing Bermuda Bible: The New Testament.

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

I don't often read Bermuda posts, but when I do it'll be the Bermuda Bible: The New Testament.  
Very well written MQ. I wish I could write that well.
:thumbup:


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Excellent write up, but I do have a very condense version:

1) Apply Round Up
2) Repeat daily for 2 months

:rofl:


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

&#128588;&#128588;&#128588;


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

g-man said:


> 1) Apply Round Up
> 2) Repeat daily for 2 months


What's funny is you think that might actually work.

Bermuda's biggest kryptonite is shade. However, I wouldn't put it past my Bermuda to plot an attack on my trees to actually kill them to regain the sun. . .


----------

